# Nolva and Clomid, Need a research site?



## motley482 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey guys was curious if ne one could refere a trustworthy cite for buying these items for my PCT....not sure if youd consider this situation as me asking for a source since they are not steroids...so if im breaking the rules by asking my apologies. ..if thats the case any sense of directional guidance towards retrieving these items would be appreciated


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 24, 2014)

Not breaking any rules asking for pct stuff
Try alldaychemist, there a bit expensive but pharm grade
you could sub for extremepeptides or irondragon


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 24, 2014)

Research chem sites have been around. Beware some are hit or miss. Read diligently


----------



## motley482 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Trin ill checkem out


----------



## motley482 (Apr 24, 2014)

Any other cites in mind please let me know the more the better especially if the prices are better!!!


----------



## motley482 (Apr 24, 2014)

Shud I take siphene or fertamide forcmy chlomide PCT PORTION?....or does it not matter


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 24, 2014)

I agree with Trini, Ive tried a few research chem sites but now I stick with alldaychemist and you cant compare the quality. With research chem sites you never know what youre getting but alldaychemist is pharma. Good luck on the search.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 25, 2014)

Just received an order of clom and nolva from ADC, and everything seems very g2g.


----------



## motley482 (Apr 25, 2014)

Ill check them out too stone


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 25, 2014)

ADC would be my first choice as well, but I've also had good luck with http://www.greatwhitepeptide.com/  They're fast and cheap, but I prefer pharm tabs to RC liquids that taste like ass.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 25, 2014)

Alldaychem is only research grade ever used I'd stick with pharm grade


----------

